# SE-R Fine as a frist car?



## STidream (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey guys.
Well im currently looking to buy my first car soon and i was suggested to look at a Altima SE-R Red. I really like there look, and there pretty powerful. Well my question to you guys is if a Altima SE-R is fine as a first car?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

LOL. its too much for a first car.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah, ummm... It totally depends on the driver and how greedy they are, If you know the power of an engine and what it can do if you f*ck up and you respect the car then you should be fine, but if your going to be one of those hot rodders who just takes the car out and red lines it up and down broad street or whatever then you should prob get a honda... lol


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

I learned how to drive on my dad's '94 Q45. Only redlined it once, but its like crack... just one hit and you're hooked.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

I completely agree with that. lol but I also have the record to prove it... the cops in my town just LOVE me for paying thier salary.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i think you're wrong.... i think they hate you for being a retard and not learning your lesson i don't know about you bud but i don't think one person here likes to pay tickets left and right... you have to be either really stupid or hard headed... take ur pic.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah umm you can take your own pic, but when you drive a truck like my previous one they are not moving violations... so I would try a little harder next time you try to make assumptions about one's tickets :lame: no reason to be all pushy and talk down on people..


----------

